
Learning Deconvolution Network for Semantic Segmentation (2015) - jacquesm
http://cvlab.postech.ac.kr/research/deconvnet/
======
zo7
Note: This was published in 2015, before / around the same time as other
encoder-decoder-like segmentation architectures like SegNet or U-Net.

~~~
sweezyjeezy
Yah was gona say, no one really uses pooling / unpooling in convnets any more,
SOTA tends to be more about strided convolutions / unconvolutions. Not really
sure why this is on the front page....

